# black patch and rapid breathing on foxface



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi All!

I'm trying to diagnose a problem with my foxface fish. On the rear 3/4 of his body which is all yellow, he has a black patch rouhly the size of a dime. (they are not super-dark patches though - they are a bit faint, although clearly visible). I'm trying to determine if this is a bacterial or internal worm infection. My research points to either option - either internal worms, or Myxobacteriosis. He has lost a bit of the brighter yellow color lately too, with it becoming a duller yellow. He's also breathing rapidly, and darting around the aquarium rapidly, while becoming scared for no reason, and sticking his dorsal fins up and then hiding. Any ideas? It's not a super dark spot, but it is there and I'm trying to figure out what's wrong with my foxface. He doesn't appear to be bloated, or swolen from what I can see, and hes not rubbing up against any other objects...

Any ideas? Also, if it is Myxobacteriosis, would jungle's medicated anti-bacterial fish food help for this disease? Otherwise for worms, I think pepso food food would help, as he still has a huge appetite...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm, not sure, but I'd guess bacterial. If you can quarentine him you could possibly treat for both.


----------



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

Just as an update - his feces are very messy and white - looks almost like he has the runs....


----------

